# Eberhard Robert Wagner (nickname Joe) born 1932



## Kate Powell (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm trying to trace Eberhard Robert Wagner (nickname Joe) born 1932, Chief Steward/Purser on these Reardon Smith Line ships: MV Fresno City 1954, MV Houston City 1966 to 1967 & 1970, MV Eastern City 1970, MV Indian City 1971 & 1972. 

My cousin Jennifer (his daughter by his first wife Marigold) last saw him aged 8 or 9 years old in Cardiff in 1970. She lost touch with him after that.

I would like to appeal to his old shipmates for more information to help track him down - do you remember him and do you know where he is now? I would be very grateful for any information no matter how small.


----------

